# Scotland



## Glen Cove (Mar 8, 2015)

Gong to Scotland in July!! Will be meeting relatives for the first time!!!!! Would love to visit some Knitting/Yarn stores wile there. Some places we will visit: 
Edinburgh, Alloa, Pitlochry, Tain, John O'Groats, St.Margret's Hope , Kirkwall, Downy, Drumnadrochit, Fort William, Glencoe, Stirling. Of course we will also stop at Spean Bridge to visit the Cameron Museum, as I am a member of the Cameron Clan. I know many places along the way are listed "to visit". Does anyone know of any shops I can visit along this route? Many thanks for your help!


----------



## DexterMyCat (Dec 13, 2016)

Contact [email protected] He has a podcast from Scotland. I'm sure he will be happy to help you.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh jealous. I miss my frequent trips to Edinburgh during the 10 years my son was living in that beautiful city. This is the yarn store I used to visit, located in the centre of Edinburgh.

http://www.mcadirect.com/shop/


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

You might PM Scotishlass (SL on the posts)


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh you will have a brilliant time at this most wonderful and beautiful part of the world. I went here on our last visit and i bought some lovely yarn : 
http://www.viva-pitlochry.co.uk/

Enjoy and post some photos. x


----------



## Glen Cove (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you very much. I will visit this shop as we will be in Edinburgh to adjust our time difference for two days.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

The last time I was in Edinburgh, I went to a shop called "Drummond's". It's just west of the Haymarket train station, 
on the same side of the street. I'm not sure of the actual street name as this particular street changes its name every block or so!


----------



## Glen Cove (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you I will take this information with me


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

to-cath said:


> The last time I was in Edinburgh, I went to a shop called "Drummond's". It's just west of the Haymarket train station,
> on the same side of the street. I'm not sure of the actual street name as this particular street changes its name every block or so!


It seems to be a sewing machine shop now?


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

It was a sewing machine, & serger shop, but at the time I was there, they did yarns, too. Perhaps that's changed---too bad!


beanscene said:


> It seems to be a sewing machine shop now?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

We are also thinking of a trip to Scotland. I will follow this with interest. Hubby is interested in birdwatching and scotch. I am interested in wool, history & just enjoying the culture & landscape.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm afraid that the area around Fort William, Spean Bridge, Glencoe has no yarn shops. You will see shops saying Woollen Mill, but it is just a chain of stores with many items coming from India. They used to be real woollen mills, but alas, no longer, so don't waste your time with them. My friend is just about to close her craft shop in Fort William, sadly.
You will fare much better in the bigger towns and cities, or even the Isle of Skye. Google wool shops and see.
Even with the absence of these shops, you will be too busy looking at the excess of sheep to miss the yarn.Have a great trip. 
(If you are going to be in Fort William for any time, PM me. I'm in the town centre)


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

If you're on Skye, be sure to go to Shilasdair---a yarn shop extraordinaire, with a dying room on site. They'll show you the dying process, if you're interested. Google "Shilasdair" for more info.


Appin said:


> I'm afraid that the area around Fort William, Spean Bridge, Glencoe has no yarn shops. You will see shops saying Woollen Mill, but it is just a chain of stores with many items coming from India. They used to be real woollen mills, but alas, no longer, so don't waste your time with them. My friend is just about to close her craft shop in Fort William, sadly.
> You will fare much better in the bigger towns and cities, or even the Isle of Skye. Google wool shops and see.
> Even with the absence of these shops, you will be too busy looking at the excess of sheep to miss the yarn.Have a great trip.
> (If you are going to be in Fort William for any time, PM me. I'm in the town centre)


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

In Edinburgh, you should go to the Zoo and watch the Penguin Parade. Any hotel or B&B will be able to tell you what time it occurs. It's worth the trip all by itself.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> In Edinburgh, you should go to the Zoo and watch the Penguin Parade. Any hotel or B&B will be able to tell you what time it occurs. It's worth the trip all by itself.


Absolutely wonderful but due to a bird flu alert the parade hasn't been happening recently although I think the alert is pretty much over now. Check out the live camera link below too - always fun to watch especially when they are building their 'nests' and stealing each other's stones!!

http://www.edinburghzoo.org.uk/webcams/penguin-cam/


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

There is a branch of McAree Brothers in both Edinburgh and Stirling. They sell yarn. Also, John Lewis in both Edinburgh and Glasgow have yarn. I was in Pitlochry and Drumnadrochit recently and there are no wool shops as far as I could see. As someone else has said, avoid places like Edinburgh Woollen Mill which has branches all over the place. It's just a chain with mass produced, over priced goods for the tourists.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

If you go over to the Isles of Harris and Lewis, make sure you stop in at the Isle of Harris Tweed shop (where they make the tweed jackets). I bought some awesome yarn there...


----------



## nirvana26uk (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi

You should go to LInlithgow - it's a beautiful town and has a lovely patchwork shop and a knitting shop across the road - it's called nifty needles. But there is also Linlithgow Palace to visit https://www.historicenvironment.scot/visit-a-place/places/linlithgow-palace/
Drummonds is a sewing machine place in Edinburgh they did have wool the last time I was there.

Bearpaw crafts also sells wool http://mybearpaw.co.uk/mybearpaw-craft-sewing-quilting-crochet-classes-edinburgh

We also have Hobbycraft stores, Denhelm Mills, These are all over Britain and all sell wool. If you make it as far as Aberdeen there is the best knitting shop called "Wool for Ewe" http://woolforewe.com/

That hsould keep you going for a while but if you need any further info please ask, [email protected] happy to help.

Irene


----------



## Glen Cove (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. Our plans at this time are to drive into Fort William, don't know if we will be stopping long, then drive on to Glenoe. Where we will stay
for two nights at the Clachaig Inn. My daughter and son in law would like to do some hiking on Ben Nevis! Not me!!


----------



## nirvana26uk (Mar 29, 2013)

are you going to be sitting in the car knitting when they are climbing!!! Honestly Linlithgow is near Stirling and I think you said on your initial post you were going to Stirling Castle. I think all your family would enjoy Linlithgow - it's one of my favourite towns and I'm not even from that part of Scotland. Glencoe - is beautiful though. Enjoy have a fab time


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

nirvana26uk said:


> are you going to be sitting in the car knitting when they are climbing!!! Honestly Linlithgow is near Stirling and I think you said on your initial post you were going to Stirling Castle. I think all your family would enjoy Linlithgow - it's one of my favourite towns and I'm not even from that part of Scotland. Glencoe - is beautiful though. Enjoy have a fab time


I agree, Linlithgow is definitely worth a trip. Glencoe is just awesome but eerie too!


----------



## mackr (Sep 14, 2015)

Drummond's still sell yarn. Also Kathy' Knits in Broughton St. And McArees which I think has a branch in Stirling as well as Edinburgh. Also John Lewis department store has quite a good selection.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

beanscene said:


> I agree, Linlithgow is definitely worth a trip. Glencoe is just awesome but eerie too!


Yes it's lovely.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

The must go to yarn store in Edinburgh is Kathy's Knits, 64a Broughton Street,EH1 3SA. This is a specialist yarn shop ,stocking only British yarns including Yarns spun in the conservation village of New Lanark, yarns from Shetland and yarns from indie dyers. (She also stocks some of my own hand spun, hand dyed yarns :sm17: ). Lots of patterns too and a comfy sofa to sit on will you browse. A really nice experience and only a short distance from Princes Street. www.kathysknits.co.uk


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

spinninggill said:


> The must go to yarn store in Edinburgh is Kathy's Knits, 64a Broughton Street,EH1 3SA. This is a specialist yarn shop ,stocking only British yarns including Yarns spun in the conservation village of New Lanark, yarns from Shetland and yarns from indie dyers. (She also stocks some of my own hand spun, hand dyed yarns :sm17: ). Lots of patterns too and a comfy sofa to sit on will you browse. A really nice experience and only a short distance from Princes Street. www.kathysknits.co.uk


That does look interesting!


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Glen Cove said:


> Gong to Scotland in July!! Will be meeting relatives for the first time!!!!! Would love to visit some Knitting/Yarn stores wile there. Some places we will visit:
> Edinburgh, Alloa, Pitlochry, Tain, John O'Groats, St.Margret's Hope , Kirkwall, Downy, Drumnadrochit, Fort William, Glencoe, Stirling. Of course we will also stop at Spean Bridge to visit the Cameron Museum, as I am a member of the Cameron Clan. I know many places along the way are listed "to visit". Does anyone know of any shops I can visit along this route? Many thanks for your help!


Sadly wool shop in Tain closed last year, was great shop. Few wool shops in Inverness, sure you will find some in Kirkwall.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

sounds great 
how many days do you have?
the drive to John O Groats will be a long one maybe 6~7 hrs from Edinburgh remember roads will be 2 lanes for a lot of your driving Some motorway most will be dual highways Good luck
check internet for knitting stores I found out in Oct not many around
Did visit one in Stirling my sister knew where it was and of course the yarn was cheaper online 
Dollar exchange will be okay in US favor just now 
Enjoy your trip


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Funny story I was in CVS picking up a prescription the young lady who served me asked me 
Is Scotland dull and dreary does it rain all the time and is it green 
I was so surprised I hesitated to answer her then She said I want to go there some day 
I left laughing


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lena B said:


> Funny story I was in CVS picking up a prescription the young lady who served me asked me
> Is Scotland dull and dreary does it rain all the time and is it green
> I was so surprised I hesitated to answer her then She said I want to go there some day
> I left laughing


Never dull or dreary for long! So many rainbows!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Enjoy


----------

